# Hacking out a youngster advice



## Heids164 (12 October 2015)

Hello,

I am riding a 5yo welsh type pony. I have been doing lots of hacking on him over the last month, trying to change the route each time. He has been really good and has less and less spooks each time we go out. He has never hacked with another horse, only someone on a push bike just incase! 

However, I took him out at the weekend and it seemed to be hacking rush hour! He was being really good and I was planning on having my first canter (out on a hack) with him. But then he saw 3 other horses out hacking, I let them past and let them get ahead. After he had seen them he got extremely excitable. I did not feel confident to canter him. He was calling, shaking his head, sweating up and jogging. I tried to keep him calm and gently walked home. any advice on how to keep him calm? I did not feel I was in control.

He lives on a quiet yard with one other horse (18yo). 

Also, when the time is right to canter him out on a hack for the first time - do any of you have any advice? I have cantered him in a enclosed paddock at home and he was brill. I then cantered him in a bigger/more open field at home and he tried to rush back to the stable with me. I don't want him to run away with me on our first canter out hacking. I want to keep it as calm as possible - any advice?

Thanks
Heidi


----------



## be positive (12 October 2015)

He is probably rather lonely living with just one older horse and very unexposed to other horses in general so became excited to meet others, it is a shame you could not have stayed with them a while rather than let them gradually go out of sight which upset him, if you can try and arrange to meet up with someone for a few rides, he needs to get used to seeing other horses, being with them and leaving them as part of his education and it will all be beneficial in the long term with how he copes in new situations.

I would leave the cantering until you are more confident about him, if he is not yet able to canter in a field without you losing some control then you are probably not really ready to canter out and about, there is no rush, do more at home in the small paddock and also a bit of basic schooling, you will know when the moment is right for a canter out hacking, let it happen rather than plan it, ideally up a nice steep hill so he gets tired before he goes too far.


----------



## Heids164 (12 October 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I am new to riding in the area so will see if I can find other horses to meet up with and hack out.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 October 2015)

Be Positive has covered all points I think!  It is hard work for a young pony to canter in circles, but keep practicing in the school. 

When you canter out on a hack do it going away from home and go uphill.


----------



## Heids164 (13 October 2015)

Thanks all - I have found a local lady who will hack out with me! I am meeting her Saturday. She has a pony who is brilliant on hacks and great with other horses. Any advise on meeting horses for the first time?

Thanks again


----------



## Orangehorse (13 October 2015)

The best advice is to believe that he will be good, but be prepared for anything unexpected.  If you "think" he might buck, then he probably will.  You have to think that he will behave.  Get in the habit of relaxing your seat and hands, while still retaining a contact.  The old farmers used to put a sprig of elderflower in their pockets when riding a newly broken horse, to ensure that they behaved.


----------



## tiga71 (13 October 2015)

Just have fun and enjoy the company. Be confident enough to say what you want to do, i.e., if she says 'Shall we can canter?' and you don't feel he is ready for that, say so. If she is a considerate riding partner, most likely is, she will understand that you are on a youngster and want to have a positive ride.


----------



## applecart14 (13 October 2015)

Heids164 said:



			Hello,

I am riding a 5yo welsh type pony. I have been doing lots of hacking on him over the last month, trying to change the route each time. He has been really good and has less and less spooks each time we go out. He has never hacked with another horse, only someone on a push bike just incase! 

However, I took him out at the weekend and it seemed to be hacking rush hour! He was being really good and I was planning on having my first canter (out on a hack) with him. But then he saw 3 other horses out hacking, I let them past and let them get ahead. After he had seen them he got extremely excitable. I did not feel confident to canter him. He was calling, shaking his head, sweating up and jogging. I tried to keep him calm and gently walked home. any advice on how to keep him calm? I did not feel I was in control.

He lives on a quiet yard with one other horse (18yo). 

Also, when the time is right to canter him out on a hack for the first time - do any of you have any advice? I have cantered him in a enclosed paddock at home and he was brill. I then cantered him in a bigger/more open field at home and he tried to rush back to the stable with me. I don't want him to run away with me on our first canter out hacking. I want to keep it as calm as possible - any advice?

Thanks
Heidi
		
Click to expand...

what you describe used to happen to me with my present horse when I first started taking him on fun rides.  He would see the horse ahead of him, go nuts to join him pulling at the reins and jogging. When we got close to them he would walk past as if he didn't give a stuff and then do the same with the next horse ahead of him that he saw!

I perserved and now I can have a group of a dozen horses in front canter off or even pass us and he doesn't batt an eyelid.  I think with your horse its repetition and this will come with experience.

When you first come to canter don't make a big deal of it so he doesn't anticipate it. Just give a very subtle aid for canter and bridge your reins so he can't take a hold.  Make sure you have a large enough space so you can turn if necessary.  If he does bolt with you, you need to sit up! Back straight shoulders back, and give and take with the reins, or saw with them until you get control. Get his head up and brace yourself against the stirrups.  In reality he is very unlikely to bolt with you but just have the information in your head just in case so you know what to do. Also if you don't already I would recommend getting a running or standing martingale so he cannot get his head up and fight against you.

Take someone with you and keep your mobile on you, not in a pocket on the saddlecloth or something similar.  And always ride in hi viz to give yourself a chance to be seen and the crucial three seconds of thinking and braking time that car drivers have against those  in non hi viz who ride out and wonder why they get hit.

i do hope my words haven't worried or frightened you. I am sure you will be okay, just sit up, remember to breathe and enjoy!


----------

